# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Estaciones de Bombeo >  Almacenamiento de energia mediante bombeo

## Jonasino

Aunque se trate de un trabajo de hace dos años lo pongo aquí por su indudable interés y actualidad.

http://www.fenercom.com/pages/pdf/fo...mbeo-Iberdrola

Fuente: La indicada en la presentación

----------

perdiguera (10-dic-2015)

----------

